# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات Z3X box  سؤال : كيف اعرف اذا البوكس اصلي ؟ ام لا ؟

## bbha

السلام عليكم 
اريد شراء بوكس جديد easy jtag -z3x فكيف اعرف اذا البوكس اصلي ام لا ؟؟؟ لانه هنالك فروقات كبيرة بالسعر من بائع لأخر .... ولكم كل الشكر

----------


## mohamed73

> السلام عليكم 
> اريد شراء بوكس جديد easy jtag -z3x فكيف اعرف اذا البوكس اصلي ام لا ؟؟؟ لانه هنالك فروقات كبيرة بالسعر من بائع لأخر .... ولكم كل الشكر

    هناك فرق بين  easy jtagوz3x 
بوكس z3x خاص بالسامسونج والالجي و 
بوكس easy jtag خاص بالجتاج
ويمكنك تفعيل  به السامسونج والالجي

----------


## bbha

الف شكر على الرد .... انا مهتم ببوكس  easy jtag والذي هو من شركة  z3x او من نفس الفريق .... وقد علمت ان بوكس  easy jtag هو بوكس لا يفلش السامسونغ ولكن يعمل تصليح لمشاكل السامسونغ متل ريبير بووت ( الاجهزة التي لاتعمل ) وتصليح الايمي وهكذا  ونعم بالفعل احدهم قال لي انه يمكن تفعيل بوكس  easy jtag على السامسونغ لكي استطيع تفليش السامسونغ .... هل معلوماتي صحيحة ؟؟ ام لا  
وهذا اعادة للسؤال بصيغة دقيقة اكثر : كيف استطيع معرفة اذا كان بوكس  easy jtag اصلي ام لا ؟؟؟

----------


## unlock_gsm

اخي لااضن ان يوجد بوكس مقلدة

----------


## mohssin_2010

كلام الاخ unlock-gsm سليم على حد علمي

----------


## noaman22000

مشكورررررر ياطيب

----------


## canivaro

انت رائع

----------


## said512

سكرا

----------

